# Tool post modification



## DAN_IN_MN (Aug 17, 2013)

Here is my solution to the ever troublesome tool height.  I believe the pictures will tell the story.


----------



## pdentrem (Aug 17, 2013)

I use a set of feeler gauge. Fully adjustable and is more secure as there is a full contact surface under the tool and you can tighten down without any worries. You can get sets in various total thickness and lengths from the standard 2' to 6" length leaves/blades.
Pierre


----------



## R_Audano (Aug 17, 2013)

I use 3" sections from expired bandsaw blades (with teeth ground off) and old transformer laminations for shims.  store them with the tool/toolholder when removed.


----------



## pdentrem (Aug 18, 2013)

R_Audano said:


> I use 3" sections from expired bandsaw blades (with teeth ground off) and old transformer laminations for shims.  store them with the tool/toolholder when removed.



At work I do similar as well. I have set of shims for certain tools kept together to reduce hunt and search time on setup.
Pierre


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Aug 18, 2013)

pdentrem said:


> I use a set of feeler gauge. Fully adjustable and is more secure as there is a full contact surface under the tool and you can tighten down without any worries. You can get sets in various total thickness and lengths from the standard 2' to 6" length leaves/blades.
> Pierre



Notice the tool holder is angled down which is another feature I was looking for.  I suppose I could just lower the tool holder.  I haven't tried cutting with this yet so I don't know how only three points of contact will effect rigidity.  Time will tell how it works.  I'm only out three set screws.


----------



## pdentrem (Aug 18, 2013)

There are many way to skin a cat, so they say. Who is they anyway?

I wonder about the three points as well, but as you say not much cost to try it.
Pierre


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Sep 11, 2013)

An update****


I was able to do some cutting with the post modification and I like it.  It's probably not as rigid as other setups, but, I can get the cutter at the height and angle I want it at.  

I am going to get some longer set screws as these don't have much thread left holding them in.


----------

